# Script AUTOMATOR monter/démonter HDD avec un SSD



## hackgamer (26 Août 2012)

Bonjour à tous,

J'ai créé une petite application AUTOMATOR avec un script AppleScript qui permet de monter/démonter la ou les partition(s) qui sont sur le HDD, ce afin de préserver la batterie.
Si comme moi vous avez un SSD et le HDD vous sert de temps à autre (pour les fichiers multimédias par exemple) alors j'espère que ce script vous sera utile.
Pour ma part, auparavant je passais par l'Utilitaire de Disque pour démonter, voire le Terminal et à la longue la manipulation paraissait rébarbative.

La démarche est simple:
-Lancer l'Utilitaire de Disque, cliquer sur la ou les partition(s) concernées et faite un CMD+i
==> Noter le "Identifiant du disque". ex: disk0s1
-Lancer ensuite Automator > Application >Exécuter un AppleScript et copiez ce code en prenant soin de remplacer le "disk0" par l'Identifiant de votre disque qui vous intéresse:


```
on run {input, parameters}
	
	tell application "Terminal"
		activate
		do script with command "diskutil mountDisk disk0"
		delay 2.0
		quit
	end tell
	
	return input
end run
```

-Pour finir faite Fichier > Enregistrer pour sauver votre application.

--> "diskutil mountDisk disk0" permet de monter toutes les partitions du disque "disk0" : disk0s1, disk0s2 en ce qui me concerne.
--> le "delay 2.0" attend 2sec avant de fermer le terminal, le temps de l'exécution de la commande dans le terminal.

Pour démonter vos disques, il faut créer la même application mais avec la commande "diskutil unmountDisk disk0" au lieu de mount.
Voilà 

Si vous avez des suggestions pour améliorer cette application n'hésitez pas. 

EDIT: les 2 applications sont téléchargeables ci-dessous:
http://code.google.com/p/easy-mount-unmount-partition/downloads/list


----------



## crazy_c0vv (11 Décembre 2012)

Merci, ça va me servir !


----------

